# where2buy non-standard teak handrails



## dreuge (Sep 18, 2009)

I need to replace the teak handrails on my 29' C&C. Each rail has 6 loops where each loop is 12" center on center. I can only find replacement rails with 10" loops. Does anyone know of a vendor which I can find 12" loop rails?

A big thanks for any input.

Dreuge


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

Your best bet is to buy the lumber and build it yourself, a jigsaw and a router are all you could need. Don Casey does a great job of explaining the process, a midafternoon job, no more than a few short hours. Maybe practice on a cheap piece of wood first.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Where does Casey demonstrate this? Which book? Thanks
DD


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

I have the Complete guide to sailboat maintenance which has been a bible to me only I use it to fix my boat and not to prop up my bed. I don't have it here so I cannot be sure what section it is in, but I remember reading about it. I found another post on cruisers forum that credits his book This old boat page 216. 

Essentially you decide how tall they are to be and you start with a plank of twice the height of one rail. You use a jigsaw and router to cut out oval rings which will be the hand holds and the positive space between them where you did not cut away will be the mounting bases. Once you have done this you will have two identical handrails that simply need to be separated by throwing it down a table saw and splitting down the middle. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

You could try Don's Marine Salvage 5601 126th Avenue North Clearwater Fl.33760-4626 1-727-576-8577. I bought some teak for my hatch rails for $30.00 bucks. Good luck


----------



## breezetrees (Jan 11, 2009)

This place makes custom handrails from fake teak. I haven't used them but they look nice in the pictures. Let us know what you end up with.

Plasteak


----------



## cruisingmom (Dec 31, 2008)

*Teak Rails 12 in centers*

I am in the same boat (sic) I had to remove one set of handrails above and below deck that are 6 holes 12 inches on center for a total of 75 inch length and I have not found a source (all are 10.25in on center). Have you had any luck finding replacements - the PasTeak looks pretty plasticy up close (not even a 5 foot view). Would love to not have to make them since I already have more projects on the boat than one man can do.
Thanks
Andy 
Whitby 42


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

*Salvaged Teak*

Don's Marine Salvage in Clearwater Florida. 727-576-8575 I have went down to them to get a few things. It's all old junk but you may luck out. I bought some port windows for My Starwin 22 in new condition and also some teak to make my hatch rail. Good Luck and good sailing.


----------



## dreuge (Sep 18, 2009)

cruisingmom said:


> ... Have you had any luck finding replacements - the PasTeak looks pretty plasticy up close (not even a 5 foot view). Would love to not have to make them since I already have more projects on the boat than one man can do.
> Thanks
> Andy
> Whitby 42


I have found two places: Thai Teak Marine, and Woodworking for Watercraft.
The prices from Thai Teak are less but the shipping costs are very high. On average the prices for two rails including shipping are within $30 of each other. If several items are purchased (like, 4 rails, dorade boxes, teak tables then it may work out to be cheaper with Thai Teak. Below are quotes I received. I have held off on rail purchases for now (I bought an autopilot instead), but I do plan to purchase this spring. If I were just getting two rails, I would go with WfW.

I would be interested to hear of any experiences with either places.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Thai Teak Marine (http://www.thaiteakmarine.com/).

Custom teak hand rail, 6 loops, 12" centers, 1" x 2-3/8" x ABOUT 75" long - $84.53 x 2 ea. = $169.96
Shipping: FEDEX : Door to Door Economy Delivery 5-6 days $164.38

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
J. Rowell, 928-767-3249
Woodworking for Watercraft
Woodworking for Watercraft - Custom Teak Woodworking shop for Boating Industry
Location: Arizona, USA

Custom Teak Grab Rails
76" X 2.5" X 1.25 each - 2each,Rails set up for 12" centers $124.00 each. Owner to supply template or actual rails as design.(This is so we can match your existing attachment holes.)
production at 6-8 weeks.
Shipping: (estimate $50)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Paul_L (Sep 16, 2004)

If you have to do a custom replacement, why not find a decent stainless rail shop and have stainless ones made up. You could cut the number of holes in the boat in half and reduce maintenance to zero.

Paul L


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I replaced all the hand rails on my Hunter 27 back in 1983, and made matching ones inside too, to hide the through bolts. Carbide cutters for rounding them over cost quite a bit back then, but are cheap now. You can save a lot of teak if you make a pair by staggering them and interlocking them on the board. You just have to saw them out using a jig saw.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

That's the most frugal way of doing it, your typical 'stacked' method is easier, but wastes a LOT of material, and -needs- a much wider board. 
This way you can get great results with narrower material, which is often a lot cheaper.

Ken.


----------



## dreuge (Sep 18, 2009)

smillinjack said:


> Don's Marine Salvage in Clearwater Florida. 727-576-8575 I have went down to them to get a few things. It's all old junk but you may luck out. I bought some port windows for My Starwin 22 in new condition and also some teak to make my hatch rail. Good Luck and good sailing.


Hi,

I was at Don's this Saturday for a transmission cable. I also looked in their teak trailer for hand rails. There were a few one and two loop rails, but nothing larger. They have plenty of teak scrap boards & odds-n-ends which one could use for projects (got me thinking about making a Dorade box).


----------



## cruisingmom (Dec 31, 2008)

*Found a cheaper source of replacement teak rails*

Home Page - Custom Teak Marine Woodwork

sells the replacement 75 inch long 12 inch on center rails for $104 each plus $26 for shipping to maine. So total was $234 for the set

The owner Dave Shuler seemed pretty decent and the shop is in Fla.

All the best
Andy


----------

